# Post emergent selective for Poa Annua



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm sure this has been discussed before, and I'm sorry. I am about to over seed and spot seed an existing lawn with several active batches of Poa Annua. (I recognized but then confirmed using Google Lens.) I have used Speedzone and Ortho Sedge killer, and most of the other weeds are dying. Mostly Poa A remains. The only thing left in my arsenal now is Mesotrione, aka Tenacity which I would apply at seeding.

I was not overly impressed by Meso in the past using it as a post emergent. I don't want to resort to glypho spot treating or digging if at all possible. Suggestions are greatly appreciated! Maybe there is a specific Meso application method that works best? Split apps? I will say I am bagging that area so that fewer seeds will propagate from mowing.

Again, I apologize if this is redundant to previous threads on this topic!

Frank in Vancouver, WA


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Poa is a variety of KBG.
This makes selective herbicide control really hard to accomplish in a cool season lawn, since the good grass is so closely related.
It's extra sensitivity to bleaching from meso can be used to highlight it, then glyphosate it once easily to see.
I know that isn't the answer you want, but from my reading here I believe it to be accurate.


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

Thanks Bob. I knew Poa is tricky to eradicate. The grass areas I have it in are completely a TTTF blend. Your suggestion to use Mesotrione to locate it, then go back with the glypho to nuke it seems reasonable. Given that the seeds can persist, it seems like a multi-season battle.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I use my Pro Plugger to get rid of Poa Annua... works great!


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Try POA Constrictor or anything similar with Ethofumesate. Just follow the label for applying and you'll be good to go, also don't forget to put down pre emergent in the fall as well because you want to stop it from germinating.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> I use my Pro Plugger to get rid of Poa Annua... works great!


The ProPlugger is an underrated tool for removing nasty grasses and their roots. Mine has been used extensively this spring.


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

Ethofumesate, AFAIK, is the only selective that will work for Poa in a cool season lawn. Warm season lawns, I believe, have other (and more) options.

I've used it, and it does work, but it's not a magic bullet. The combo of Etho for "breakthrough" and some pre-m is the ticket, stop it before it starts and then, anything that does get through, hit it with Etho. At least for me, however, I don't think I'd be happy with a broadcast of Etho, it seems to beat up my lawn (which is a mix of Texas/hybrid bluegrass, CRF and TTTF) more than other selective herbicides do. It doesn't seem to kill any of the good grass, but it's not real happy for a few weeks in the areas I spot spray the poa.


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

Wow, thanks everyone. Im not familiar with ProPlugger or Ethofumesate, but I will be looking into it! I'm curious if this is safe on all cool season turf varieties including TTTF, PRG and FF? I seem remember that fine fescues are vulnerable to certain post emergents.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

Ethofumesate Is ok to blanket spray KBG? The sod I got from last fall is LOADED. Not my fault since I couldn't apply pre M after installation. I have this stuff all over. Thinking about a shot of this, then Prodiamine late summer correct?


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Overtaxed said:


> Ethofumesate, AFAIK, is the only selective that will work for Poa in a cool season lawn. Warm season lawns, I believe, have other (and more) options.
> 
> I've used it, and it does work, but it's not a magic bullet. The combo of Etho for "breakthrough" and some pre-m is the ticket, stop it before it starts and then, anything that does get through, hit it with Etho. At least for me, however, I don't think I'd be happy with a broadcast of Etho, it seems to beat up my lawn (which is a mix of Texas/hybrid bluegrass, CRF and TTTF) more than other selective herbicides do. It doesn't seem to kill any of the good grass, but it's not real happy for a few weeks in the areas I spot spray the poa.


I too found etho to beat up the spots I sprayed but only during the late spring applications. It's definitely no cure all and certainly doesn't mean you shouldn't skip your fall per emergents either.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

I've never applied ethofumesate in spring as the label indicates it's less effective on mature Poa A (generally if you're seeing it now, it's mature). The more susceptible 2- and 4-leaf (young) stages of Poa A occur in fall, which is why the Etho label says to use fall apps on TTTF. I blanket spray with Etho at 1 oz/M and Tenacity @ 5 oz/acre on TTTF seed-down day, then another app of Tenacity only at 4-5 weeks later, then an app of only Etho the week before we're predicted to get frost (usually in November). Etho deployed in this way has been very effective at knocking back the Poa A areas in my yard.

Effective spring post-emergent for Poa A on cool season grass is limited. I think I've read you can do multiple apps of Tenacity at a 2 oz rate two weeks apart (double-check that). I've never used it in that manner.
There's also Xonerate. The label says it's best applied in spring, and it does list rates for TTTF/PRG/FF so that may be worth looking into. But it's expensive and won't address the seed bank that has been deposited over the last who-knows-how-many years.
I would not glypho it. Most of it will die anyway in the summer. It's the seeds you should be concerned with. Pull up what you can tolerate pulling, bag clippings, etc. Then have a strategy in place to deal with the fall germination of the Poa A. Prodiamine is the easy answer there, as long as you're not seeding.

Most of my yard is TTTF with a smidge of KBG. No significant amount of PRG. I do also have patches of triv, and some full-shade areas along a fence that have/had other grasses. I had some fine fescue in those shaded parts, must be from 10+ years ago when I used to buy "shady mix" seed from big box stores as I've not intentionally seeded FF in the past several years. The grass in those areas is currently a bit more sparse and patchy so it's possible the FF has not appreciated the Etho or the Tenacity over the past couple of years, or anything else I use for that matter. My sprays are basically geared only for the TTTF and if it damages other stuff I can live with that. But then again I have triv, so my reference point for ugly lawn problems is already pretty far onto the bad end of the scale. :lol:


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

SpiveyJr said:


> Try POA Constrictor or anything similar with Ethofumesate....


I did look for Poa Constrictor online - either it's out of stock, or requires the purchase of a large container of it (.75 gallons) for $150. Hopefully that is way more than I need! I'll keep looking, but if anybody know where to get a smaller amount I'd love to hear about that.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

This of any help, to you? https://www.pestrong.com/1849-rightline-etho-4-sc-herbicide-prograss-sc-05-gal.html

RightLine ETHO 4 SC Herbicide Prograss SC - 0.5 Gal / $85 (ON SALE w FREE Shipping !!!!!!   

Same active ingredient and % as ProGrass and POA Constrictor

Gitchyewsum!



vancwa said:


> … Im not familiar with ProPlugger …


Nor am I - is this what y'all are describing? If so, please let us know! 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/ProPlugger-5-in-1-Planting-Tool-Sod-Plugger-Bulb-and-Flower-Planter-P246XL/311762435#overlay


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

ScottW said:


> Most of my yard is TTTF with a smidge of KBG. No significant amount of PRG. I do also have patches of triv, and some full-shade areas along a fence that have/had other grasses. I had some fine fescue in those shaded parts, must be from 10+ years ago when I used to buy "shady mix" seed from big box stores as I've not intentionally seeded FF in the past several years. The grass in those areas is currently a bit more sparse and patchy so it's possible the FF has not appreciated the Etho or the Tenacity over the past couple of years, or anything else I use for that matter. My sprays are basically geared only for the TTTF and if it damages other stuff I can live with that. But then again I have triv, so my reference point for ugly lawn problems is already pretty far onto the bad end of the scale. :lol:


Half of my lawn is TTTF in mostly full sun, the other half is a PRG/FF blend meant to do well in mixed shade. Living in western Washington also means things stay moist longer - the perfect breeding ground for Poa. I'm not afraid of using Meso or Poa Constrictor on the TTTF because it appears to be completely tolerant. But I will continue avoid using those on the PRG/FF blend grass sections. I have used other broad leaf herbicides on the PRG/FF sections and I have no problem with them. I really like the look of FF, but it makes getting rid of Poa Annua or Trivialis difficult!


----------



## Lawnbadix (10 mo ago)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Poa is a variety of KBG.


**** is a variety of Poa.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Fair enough.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Would roundup work as a post emerg for poa ann?

https://www.roundup.com/en-us/products/concentrates/roundup-lawns2?ef_id=CjwKCAjw7cGUBhA9EiwArBAvoutHjKBA2N4ZNq2Oem5JrNfBlhkFMMff771z4txM9PJvqgVJZKF3FRoCZywQAvD_BwE:G:s&s_kwcid=AL!4676!3!249115622825!!!g!409671632600!&kpid=go_cmp-1053470542_adg-57389366771_ad-249115622825_pla-409671632600_dev-m_ext-_prd-5008710_sig-CjwKCAjw7cGUBhA9EiwArBAvoutHjKBA2N4ZNq2Oem5JrNfBlhkFMMff771z4txM9PJvqgVJZKF3FRoCZywQAvD_BwE&utm_source=google&utm_medium=paidsearch&utm_campaign=G_Roundup_Shopping_Northern+Selective+Weeds_DTC_Brand&utm_term=shopping&utm_brand=Roundup&utm_sbu=Controls&utm_agency=Acronym&utm_placement=Shopping&utm_segment=Brand&gclid=CjwKCAjw7cGUBhA9EiwArBAvoutHjKBA2N4ZNq2Oem5JrNfBlhkFMMff771z4txM9PJvqgVJZKF3FRoCZywQAvD_BwE


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Round up for lawn is just a 3 way and it won't work on poa a. Regular round up (gly) works, but it kills everything (poa a + lawn).


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the heads up. Just double checked my label and see that it doesn't contain glyphosate. Must be a different offering, like you had mentioned, and I was too quick to think I had it covered already.


----------



## Hawkeye_311 (Mar 8, 2021)

Poacure if you can figure out a way to get your hands on it.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Poaconstrictor can work here too. Unfortunately, it looks like there are no options without killing your grass along with the poa.


----------



## Slkching28 (Sep 5, 2021)

ScottW said:


> I've never applied ethofumesate in spring as the label indicates it's less effective on mature Poa A (generally if you're seeing it now, it's mature). The more susceptible 2- and 4-leaf (young) stages of Poa A occur in fall, which is why the Etho label says to use fall apps on TTTF. I blanket spray with Etho at 1 oz/M and Tenacity @ 5 oz/acre on TTTF seed-down day, then another app of Tenacity only at 4-5 weeks later, then an app of only Etho the week before we're predicted to get frost (usually in November). Etho deployed in this way has been very effective at knocking back the Poa A areas in my yard.
> 
> Effective spring post-emergent for Poa A on cool season grass is limited. I think I've read you can do multiple apps of Tenacity at a 2 oz rate two weeks apart (double-check that). I've never used it in that manner.
> There's also Xonerate. The label says it's best applied in spring, and it does list rates for TTTF/PRG/FF so that may be worth looking into. But it's expensive and won't address the seed bank that has been deposited over the last who-knows-how-many years.
> ...


I'm also in zone 7a…and have some questions about your successful method to reduce Poa with tttf.

1) Did you use NIS for 2nd app of tenacity at 5oz/acre??
2) same rate for 2nd app of Ethos? 1oz/m?? And any NIS for this app as well??


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Slkching28 said:


> I'm also in zone 7a…and have some questions about your successful method to reduce Poa with tttf.
> 
> 1) Did you use NIS for 2nd app of tenacity at 5oz/acre??
> 2) same rate for 2nd app of Ethos? 1oz/m?? And any NIS for this app as well??


1. Yes, NIS at 1 oz/gal anytime I'm spraying Tenacity.
2. Same 1 oz/M rate for both Etho apps, also with NIS at 1 oz/gal.

There are some herbicides/fungicides that include a NIS in their formulation and don't require adding a separate one, but off hand I cannot recall which of the >dozen products in my arsenal that applies to.


----------



## Slkching28 (Sep 5, 2021)

ScottW said:


> Slkching28 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also in zone 7a…and have some questions about your successful method to reduce Poa with tttf.
> ...


Oh ok, because I thought NIS is not preferred when you are using as Pre-Em, so I was wondering if the 2nd app needs NIS since I'm not sure the function of 2nd app

Since you got Poa under control, I'm just going to follow with NIS on both app of tenacity and ethos


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

Hawkeye_311 said:


> Poacure if you can figure out a way to get your hands on it.


Any idea why they are so restrictive on the sale of that chemical to homeowners? Doesn't appear terribly dangerous (from the SDS). Are they worried about resistantance if people start spraying it all over? It's pretty expensive, but not ridiculous compared to some of the stuff we commonly spray on our lawns.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Overtaxed said:


> Hawkeye_311 said:
> 
> 
> > Poacure if you can figure out a way to get your hands on it.
> ...


Probably environmental damage, or water contamination if it flows into the sewers and stuff.


----------

